# Looking for a lathe in Canada.



## wasabe64 (Feb 23, 2004)

I didn't want ot hijack anyone else's thread so I started a new one. I'm in Canada, and it looks like our selection of lathes is limited. The used lathes I have come across are usually too big.

I've been looking for a reasonable mini lathe for months now, and this is the only one I can find that is under $700CAD. It's sold by Busy Bee Tools. I don't really want to have to pay both shipping and taxes, so I would prefer to pick one up locally. It looks like the same Asian mini lathe listed at mini-lathe.com, but this one is 7"x8" _(and metric?)_.

So, if anybody can tell me if this lathe is worth buying or suggest alternatives in Canada, it would be appreciated.

TIA
Raymond


----------



## darkzero (Feb 23, 2004)

Raymond, I don't know much about lathes either yet as I'm currently looking for one too, but everyone tells me to stay away from lathes that are smaller than 7 X 10. I was recommended to get a 7 X 12 or if I could afford it get a 7 X 14. They say even with a 7 X 10 you'll run out of room sometimes restricting you too work with only smaller pieces. 

I was looking at 7 X 10 initially but I think I'm going to get me a 7 X 12 which is not that much more than a 7 X 10. 7 X 12 to 7 X 14 is a good price jump. I was looking at this one that someone recommended.

Like I said I don't know much about lathes so I hope someone else that is knowledgeable can answer your question better. I hope the Homier lathe is a good buy. May someone can comment on that too?? (hint, hint) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Chop (Feb 24, 2004)

Raymond,

FYI, the 7X10 is actually a 7X8 and the 7X12 is four inches longer than a 7X10. Go figure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

The one that you mentioned looks just like the Harbor Freight 7X10 with a different paint job. I'd go with a 7X12 from Homier. It looks like the best bang for the buck. I have a 7X10 and it's too small.


----------



## Silviron (Feb 24, 2004)

I think that Homier is a Canadian company, and they are the distributors of a 7X12 lathe that is similar _(probably made at the same factory)_ to the cheap Chinese lathes that Harbor Freight and Enco sell.,

You might check them out..

oops, I'm too slow... what those other guys said.


----------



## Chop (Feb 24, 2004)

It's my understanding that all of the imported mini lathes are manufactured by Sieg in China.


----------



## DSpeck (Feb 25, 2004)

Silviron, Homier is a US company, not a Canadian company. They don't ship to Canada, so I had to get a minimill from them sent to a US address (a helpful CPF member not too far from the border) and go down to pick it up. Raymond, it's something you need to look at when choosing/buying your lathe.

Raymond, you might give Ford Machinery a call. I bought a 9" South Bend lathe from them, and they have all kinds of used machine tools. They are in Markham.


----------



## wasabe64 (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!

I'll be shopping for a lathe this weekend (if I can get away from the wife for long enough). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## trailhead (Feb 26, 2004)

Also being in Canada I was hoping for great things from this thread. However it doesn't look like there's an easy way for us to access bargains like the $300. 7x12 from Homier or somelpace like Grizzly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## wasabe64 (Feb 26, 2004)

Trailhead,

I've been scanning the classifieds for over a month for something under $500, not many leads. 

I'll be chasing down some of Dspeck's leads this weekend.

It may be easier for you, Grizzly's head office (with showroom) is in Washington, less than 100 km from Vancouver. Location Details

Maybe it's time to plan a field-trip. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## trailhead (Feb 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*wasabe64 said:*
It may be easier for you, Grizzly's head office (with showroom) is in Washington, less than 100 km from Vancouver. Location Details

Maybe it's time to plan a field-trip. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You may be right, although I hate capitulating to BC Ferries' monopoly (I'm on Vancouver Is.).

Just for yuks I tried checking out a lathe through Homier's shopping cart. With my postal code it yielded a shipping charge of $10,019.99 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Homier hasn't returned my email of a couple days ago (surprise).

There's a Speedway on Ebay right now with accessories but he probably won't ship to Canada either.

Good luck with your hunt.
Cheers
Duane


----------



## Techmedic (Mar 26, 2004)

Try www.kbctools.com


----------



## wasabe64 (Mar 26, 2004)

I paid them a visit two weeks ago!

The price for the Sherline is still out of by reach. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I've contacted PowerMaster and they have discontinued their 7x12 model. Atlas downtown has a King 7x14 for $2k.

The 7x8 at BusyBee is a Sieg lathe, so $645 plus tax is a bit high for it.


----------



## wasabe64 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Looking for a lathe in Canada. Found!*

Okay, I owe more money, but I got my hands on a Sieg 7x12 for $670.00 CDN. A little more than if I were to buy it in the US, but even with shipping and taxes it is still worth it. The same lathe lists with BusyBee for $999.00 CDN.

The scary thing is that I found it on eBay!

Now, I just have to sneak 100 lbs of crate past my wife...


----------

